# [Risolto] Directory xorg.conf.d non presente

## Ghostraider

Ciao a tutti,

ho questa scheda grafica

```
ible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0e)
```

con questo xorg

```
[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.9.5-r1 1.10.6-r1 1.11.4-r1 1.12.2 ~1.12.3 ~1.12.4 ~1.13.0 {dmx doc ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl selinux static-libs tslib +udev xnest xorg xvfb}

     Installed versions:  1.12.2(13:43:10 09/28/12)(ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -selinux -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

```

in make.conf ho abilitato le voci 

[code]

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev intel"

[code]

vorrei sistemare la risoluzione e alcune cosette ma per quanto riguarda xorg ho solo il file xorg.conf.new in /root e la directory xorg.conf.d sotto X11 no   :Rolling Eyes:  non ne capisco il motivo... sapreste illuminarmi per favore?

Il mio scopo sarebbe modifcare la risoluzione video che ora al max va a 1024*768...

Grazie, ciao [/code]

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao, 

dopo qualche verifica - e devo confessare che è parecchio che non metto mano a gentoo per cui mi sento molto non up-to-date - ho scoperto che la dir in questione è sotto /usr/share/X11.

 Metto il tag Risolto  :Very Happy: 

----------

